# Coach: J.R. Smith's 'got to grow up'



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> GREENBURGH, N.Y. -- New York Knicks coach Mike Woodson has a simple message for the recently suspended J.R. Smith -- it's time to grow up.
> 
> Woodson said Wednesday that the Knicks were "disappointed" in Smith, the NBA's reigning Sixth Man of the Year award winner, for violating the NBA's anti-drug program. The violation triggered a five-game ban for Smith.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...son-says-jr-smith-new-york-knicks-got-grow-up


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not 100% sure the media was the best place for Mike Woodson to take this beef, but I have always appreciated his no-nonsense style. I think it's no secret how his winning percentage went up every single season he's been in the league. Players respond to straight-forward coaching. He doesn't play any games.


----------

